# Cohiba Seleccion Reserva



## OpusXtasy (Apr 2, 2005)

I have heard mixed reviews on these. Are the boxes from 2002 or 2003 supposed to be better or does the year matter?


----------



## cvm4 (Sep 10, 2005)

Supposedly the 2002 boxes are better and the 2003 boxes aren't as good. But, I've heard box '02 and '03 are the same from some people and I've heard they aren't.


----------



## Blueface (May 28, 2005)

I had the 2003 and found it to be excellent overall.
The robustos in that box were awesome.
The esplendidos were very good also.


----------



## One Lonely Smoker (Jan 21, 2005)

hehe, you love jumping from the frying pan into the fire, don't you EX!
Good luck, and watch out.


----------



## DaveC (Sep 4, 2003)

both are good, but when the option presents itself go with 02


----------



## Sean9689 (Nov 9, 2005)

DaveC said:


> both are good, but when the option presents itself go with 02


Yep, just bought two myself, OSU '02.


----------



## Fredster (Jan 26, 2004)

The 02's were supposed to be better. Have not had them so I don't know. I've had 4 boxes of the 03's (couple were splits with other guys) and there were some inconsistancies. For example, one box the Coronas Especials were just like a reg. prod. stick and tasted very flat. On another box they were great and just as good as the Media corona, which was my favorite BTW. The Pyramids were the best large stick IMO. I can't see paying 800.00 for these like some websites have them, but if you get them for 500.00 or less I think they are worth it. From others input about the 02's and the fact they have more box age, go with them If around. If not I would still buy the 03's for the right price. :2


----------



## Da Klugs (Jan 8, 2005)

Sean9689 said:


> Yep, just bought two myself, OSU '02.


 :tpd:


----------



## IHT (Dec 27, 2003)

dave, what's that a photo of?

the SRs didn't have a stamp on the box itself, but on the cardboard box they come in.

i had split a box from '03 with coppertop and motortown, and i think i gave away 7 of my 10... maybe 6, i don't know...

wasn't a fan of them. 
i say - buy 4 or 5 boxes of something else that you like a lot. you'll have 100-125 cigars compared to 30.


----------



## dayplanner (Dec 11, 1997)

IHT said:


> dave, what's that a photo of?
> 
> the SRs didn't have a stamp on the box itself, but on the cardboard box they come in.


 :tpd: Same here.


----------



## coppertop (Dec 29, 2003)

This may come as a surprise to some but I agree with Greg. Now when we split our they were 03s, so I don't know how the 02s compare, however I would still say buy multiple boxes of your favorite stuff. The SRs aren't worth the money!


----------



## dayplanner (Dec 11, 1997)

coppertop said:


> This may come as a surprise to some but I agree with Greg. Now when we split our they were 03s, so I don't know how the 02s compare, however I would still say buy multiple boxes of your favorite stuff. The SRs aren't worth the money!


Yeah, but it's such a pretty box


----------



## coppertop (Dec 29, 2003)

carbonbased_al said:


> Yeah, but it's such a pretty box


That's one expensive cedar box.


----------



## IHT (Dec 27, 2003)

coppertop said:


> That's one expensive cedar box.


it was so expensive, i shipped it (and about 10 others) to Eichen when he asked for empty cabs.... 

in other words, it's just a box with "cohiba" on it (much like a box that says "Quintero" on it). :2


----------



## OpusXtasy (Apr 2, 2005)

Fredster said:


> The 02's were supposed to be better. Have not had them so I don't know. I've had 4 boxes of the 03's (couple were splits with other guys) and there were some inconsistancies. For example, one box the Coronas Especials were just like a reg. prod. stick and tasted very flat. On another box they were great and just as good as the Media corona, which was my favorite BTW. The Pyramids were the best large stick IMO. I can't see paying 800.00 for these like some websites have them, but if you get them for 500.00 or less I think they are worth it. From others input about the 02's and the fact they have more box age, go with them If around. If not I would still buy the 03's for the right price. :2


The date code on this box is ARA DIC02 . I think I may bite since I have never had these even though I am slightly over $700.00 . I agree that most of these over priced LE cigars can be disappointing for the money but wish to try them any way.


----------



## IHT (Dec 27, 2003)

OpusXtasy said:


> The date code on this box is ARA DIC02 . I think I may bite since I have never had these even though I am slightly over $700.00 . I agree that most of these over priced LE cigars can be disappointing for the money but wish to try them any way.


i gave my last piramide of these to Ms. Floydp, and i guess she and frank shared it... they both say it was one of the best cigars they've had.

i guess they're just not my cup of tea.


----------



## Fredster (Jan 26, 2004)

If you like Cohibas, you will like these. If you don't like Cohibas It would not make sense to buy them.


----------



## Da Klugs (Jan 8, 2005)

IHT said:


> dave, what's that a photo of?
> 
> the SRs didn't have a stamp on the box itself, but on the cardboard box they come in.
> 
> ...


Original release box. No stamp on the cardboard just on the box. Usual disclamer.. I just buy em and smoke em. MRN's buddy can explain. 

Like the sublimes I've seen it both ways.


----------



## Sean9689 (Nov 9, 2005)

Da Klugs said:


> Original release box. No stamp on the cardboard just on the box. Usual disclamer.. I just buy em and smoke em. MRN's buddy can explain.
> 
> Like the sublimes I've seen it both ways.


Dave, you're correct. My original release Reserva boxes also don't have the stamp on the cardboard boxes but do on the varnished box.


----------



## Bruce5 (Jul 27, 2003)

Sean9689 said:


> Dave, you're correct. My original release Reserva boxes also don't have the stamp on the cardboard boxes but do on the varnished box.


Ditto with above.

and Fred, the Espedidos I sent you way back when were from 02.
I have a box on the way right now.

I believe the 02s were better than the 03s.


----------



## MoTheMan (May 24, 2003)

Da Klugs said:


> Original release box. No stamp on the cardboard just on the box. Usual disclamer. *I just buy em and smoke em. MRN's buddy can explain. *
> 
> Like the sublimes I've seen it both ways.


Spoken like a Jedi!


----------



## Fredster (Jan 26, 2004)

Sean9689 said:


> Dave, you're correct. My original release Reserva boxes also don't have the stamp on the cardboard boxes but do on the varnished box.


They don't do anything the same consistantly in Cuba. One day it's the wooden box the next it's cardboard. I've seen it both on the Reservas and on other boxes that have the cardboard outer box.


----------



## Sean9689 (Nov 9, 2005)

Fredster said:


> They don't do anything the same consistantly in Cuba. One day it's the wooden box the next it's cardboard. I've seen it both on the Reservas and on other boxes that have the cardboard outer box.


Agreed. Just letting Dave know I have the same stamps on my boxes.


----------



## Fredster (Jan 26, 2004)

Bruce5 said:


> Ditto with above.
> 
> and Fred, the Espedidos I sent you way back when were from 02.
> I have a box on the way right now.
> ...


Well if thats the case, I would have to say I don't think there is a difference in 02 and 03 then. I think Cuban cigars are inconsistant and whether you are talking about Cohiba Reservas, or Monte Millenium jars, or reg. production, doesn't matter. Just as likely to have some better than others. I have seen diffences in several of the 03 Reserva boxes. Some where better than others for sure. I really think you could have 02's or 03's that are off or flat. Of course I could be wrong, just my 2 cents from my experiences.


----------



## Fredster (Jan 26, 2004)

Sean9689 said:


> Agreed. Just letting Dave know I have the same stamps on my boxes.


 Right,I'm just letting you know I've seen it both ways also.


----------



## MoTheMan (May 24, 2003)

Fredster said:


> They don't do anything the same consistantly in Cuba. One day it's the wooden box the next it's cardboard. I've seen it both on the Reservas and on other boxes that have the cardboard outer box.


Agree with you here.
BUT, I think the sticks I smoked from '03 boxes (three boxes so far) really sucked!! On the other hand, sticks from '02 boxes were excellent. Just MHO.


----------



## habanohal (Sep 7, 2005)

Before you spend $700 email *****. I just ordered a box and they come to $517 

Not a bad price at all.


----------



## dayplanner (Dec 11, 1997)

habanohal said:


> Before you spend $700 email *****. I just ordered a box and they come to $517
> 
> Not a bad price at all.


VENDOR RULE! :c


----------



## habanohal (Sep 7, 2005)

I see vendors mentioned all over these forums.

Further more they post here too so BLAHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHH 
:fu


----------



## dayplanner (Dec 11, 1997)

Thanks Mo!


----------



## poker (Dec 11, 1997)

habanohal said:


> I see vendors mentioned all over these forums.
> 
> Further more they post here too so BLAHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHH
> :fu


Read the rules.

Further more, if you dont like the rules, there are other boards.


----------



## Da Klugs (Jan 8, 2005)

habanohal said:


> I see vendors mentioned all over these forums.
> 
> Further more they post here too so BLAHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHH
> :fu


I see you have the lowest RG on the forum. See ya... soon?


----------



## mr.c (Apr 8, 2004)

its not low enough


----------

